# New Shift Knobs



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just received my new shift knobs:bigok:. I ordered them from a guy on ebay and he customized one how I wanted. Now to decide which one I should use... I think i'm going to go with the shiny billet one to match the kawie green plastics. What do you guys think?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

**** those looks sweet, the machined one with the green lettering is supa sweet


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

them look sick ! i likeyyyy


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Real Nice! Where does fella pick one of those up?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The plus is you can switch back and forth as the weeks pass by...lol..


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Would love a link so I can order one as well. Those look awesome!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea, thanks guys. I bought them from a guy on Ebay, cncingsteel247. He has some for grizzlys, brutes, outlanders, and others. Just e-mail him exactly what you want and he can get it done for you. PS will try to finally post pictures of my brute tomorrow.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

*Grizzly Shifter*

I bought one for my Grizzly about 3 years ago. One of my first mods. Holding up well...probably needs buffed to get its shine back. Here's an old pic:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah he makes great stuff. Mine still looks like new.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had one of his as well... really cheap/effective way to dress up the bike.. lol


----------

